# Light Not Working



## glennbo (Jun 27, 2006)

Anyone know where the switch is to turn on the light that is on the back side of the 21RS? I have checked the bulb and it is working fine. I have turned on the yellow porch light and that works and the other night light on the front side also works and the hitch light works but not the back side light. Any ideas?


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Did you check voltage at the light? Either that or maybe a wire came loose at the switch.

Mike


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Glenn,

On our 28RS-DS, all the switches are together (Interior lights, Patio light, Insect light and Utility (street side) light). Have you accounted for all the switches you do know of yet?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

You mean the lights on the back of the trailer or the lights on the rear of the right/left side?


----------



## glennbo (Jun 27, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> You mean the lights on the back of the trailer or the lights on the rear of the right/left side?


I'm referring to the light on the driver side of the trailer. It is a round white light identical to the one next to the porch light on the passenger side of the trailer. The light bulb works because I swapped it out with the other light.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I would check the switch and make sire its working and there power going to and from it

Don


----------



## glennbo (Jun 27, 2006)

Problem solved!









While poking around in the bathroom I noticed a GFI outlet and hit the test and reset switch and voila! The light now works. I was wondering what the one switch that didn't seem to turn anything on, was for... Guess it is for the back light and resetting the GFI outlet did the trick!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

glennbo said:


> Problem solved!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad to hear problem solved









Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

glennbo said:


> Problem solved!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least you didn't go and tear out the light fiture and then later figure out it was simply the GFI.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Right on, Glenn!
Now it's time to get out the label gun, and mark all those switches so you can keep them staright!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Now I'm really confused.








I thought he was talking about those big round "scare lights" on the sides. Aren't those 12V lights? If they are, they would not have a GFI.









Bob


----------



## glennbo (Jun 27, 2006)

W4DRR said:


> Now I'm really confused.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Confused? Guess I am confused too. Yes, I was referring to the round scare lights located on both sides of the TT. All I can tell you is that the light didn't work until I reset the GFI located in the bathroom. Now, is it possible the wiring is hooked up incorrectly? Perhaps! Stranger things have happened as evidenced by the numerous posts on this forum!


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Out of curiosity, I went out and tried mine. I turned on both scare lights, and tripped the GFI, and even unplugged shore power. The lights kept on shining.
Maybe your lights run on 120V.









Bob


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

W4DRR said:


> Out of curiosity, I went out and tried mine. I turned on both scare lights, and tripped the GFI, and even unplugged shore power. The lights kept on shining.
> Maybe your lights run on 120V.
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, No reason the GFI should have any effect on the scare lights.
I believe that further investigation would be in order.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Now it's time to get out the label gun, and mark all those switches so you can keep them _staright_!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You for sure don't want them to get star-left!










Dan


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

3LEES said:


> Now it's time to get out the label gun, and mark all those switches so you can keep them _staright_!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You for sure don't want them to get star-left!










Dan








[/quote]

HAHAH...guess we need to get a spell checker added to the features.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Speaking of lights not workingâ€¦ 
Friends of ours have the 28RSDS and while camping with them they mentioned that
neither of their large round lights worked nor the light on the front of the camperâ€¦ we checked the fuses, GFI and everything was OK.

Any suggestions as to what would cause this? I'll pass it on to them.
Thanks,
MaeJae


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

glennbo said:


> Now, is it possible the wiring is hooked up incorrectly? Perhaps! Stranger things have happened as evidenced by the numerous posts on this forum!


Well, that certainly would not be beyond the realm of possibility, but that would be feeding 120VAC into a 12VDC bulb. Probably would make a heck of a flash bulb! And then a lot of smoke!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

